# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Peter Hain targets Bain & Co over premeditated capture of SARS

## Blurock

Who is behind the shenanigans of these international companies disrupting South African government institutions?
What was the agenda and goal for international corporate companies such as Bell Pottinger, KPMG, McKinsey, HSBC and Bain & Co? 
No doubt there are more to be exposed; working as consultants to political figures who are hell bent for power and looting of our national assets.

https://www.biznews.com/interviews/2...apturing-sars?

fbclid=IwAR3nPuEkvkABjmMDwmyPmcHk0LCMzdK9ReKcPCIOk  zklcMcgjmpcEaaSE5whttps://www.biznews.com/interviews/2...McgjmpcEaaSE5w

----------

